# Does Goldens get along fine with border collies?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The breed is not a factor. Every dog has a different personality and they may not like every other dog. I think your dog should do fine with a puppy regardless of breed, just supervise their interaction and make sure the puppy does not bother him too much, and he does not play too rough for the baby.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy does great with all dogs. The border collies he knows do try to herd him


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Some dogs can get annoyued by border collies because of the herding, at least that is what I have noticed at the dog park. But if the pup is raised around your dog, it should be fine.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes they do.


----------



## estesbubba (Sep 13, 2011)

Suni52 said:


> Some dogs can get annoyued by border collies because of the herding, at least that is what I have noticed at the dog park. But if the pup is raised around your dog, it should be fine.


Our friends have German sheppards and they get along fine but Peyton does get annoyed with the herding when she runs.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

my bc and golden get along just fine! 

i agree with previous posters, all dogs are different and its more based on their personalities vs the breed by itself. Maybe try a doggie play date before you welcome youre new pup home.


----------



## darkprot (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you very much. I suppose they should get along fine. I'm a little concerned about the herding, so I'm reading two books about border collies and have been asking with owners of Border Collies.. Hopefully, I'll be ready to control that behaviour. Thank you so much guys, you're awesome.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think it is really based on individual dogs not breed.


----------

